# Lavadora GE no agita



## latino372000 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hola Buen dia y saludos,

Estoy revisando una lavadora de un amigo cuya falla es que durante el ciclo de agitacion funciona el motor pero no hace el movimiento de vaiven si no que gira en un solo sentido de manera lenta.
Esta lavadora es de tarjeta electronica, el motor tiene sensor de velocidad el modelo de la lavadora  es TD1240PBS1. 
Me gustaria saber si en este tipo de lavadoras el movimiento de vaiven del agitado es controlado electronicamente por la tarjeta electronica o si tiene algun componente dentro de la transmision que sea responsable del mismo. La pregunta es por que al girar la polea de la transmision con la mano gira facilmente pero en ningun sentido logra ejecutar el movimiento de vaiven necesario para la agitacion,,,,,gracias de antemano.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 13, 2012)

a cambiar la tarjeta controladora ¡¡


----------

